# unusual housing problem



## Doreen Trevino (Oct 9, 2012)

Two and a half years ago when the pigeon that lived in the palm tree in my front yard couldn't fly I rescued her to keep her from becoming a meal for a hawk. Now fast forward two and half years later, and she has a nest in the corner of our living room where a month ago tomorrow she hatched two little ones.  Her mate walks into our living room to be with her and of course now to help her take care of the little ones. 
The question I have is there a way to build a coop or some sort of housing for her so she can have some freedom in the backyard and her mate can freely come and go to visit her without all of them becoming a meal for a predator? There are times when she does go outside but is watched closely since she can't fly to escape from a hawk. 
I would appreciate any help with this problem.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Of course you can build a coop, especially that the family is bigger now. You can train him to trap along with the young ones and since she doesn't fly you can make this trap 
inaccessible to her. but in the same time you can have an special designed exit for her so she can go out under your supervision. This is my oppinion.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Any trap you put in for the male to get in will also allow predators to get in unfortunately. Hawks and other predators have been known to go in through a trap.


----------

